# CBC 11B-606.6 lavatory in alcove <24" deep



## Yikes (Feb 13, 2017)

I have a lavatory in an alcove that is 20" deep and 33" wide.  One side of the alcove is a long wall, and the CL of lav is 18" away from this. The other wall is 20" deep.

CBC 11B-606.6 says "Lavatories, when adjacent to a side wall or partition, shall be a minimum of 18 inches to the centerline of fixture."

*Does this 18" clearance also apply to a side wall when it is less than 24" deep? *
11B-606.1 clear floor space refers to 11B-305.7.1, which says that alcoves less than 24" deep only need 30" width.


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 13, 2017)

That would be correct as your 33" width, less 18" (knuckle space?) still leaves 15" or 1/2 of 30" to meet the minimum clear width requirement.


----------



## Yikes (Feb 13, 2017)

ADAguy, I thought so, but twice now I've had plan checkers that say it doesn't matter if an alcove is less than 24", the fact that an alcove is made out of walls and/or partitions is all that is needed to compel 18" clearance on both sides.

 So my question is, should CBC 11B-606.6 be properly read as:
"Lavatories, when adjacent to a side wall or partition *that is 24" or more in length* shall be a minimum of 18 inches *from the side wall or partition* to the centerline of fixture ."
?


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 13, 2017)

From a clarity standpoint, maybe. as to having any alcove be less than 36" (which allows a WC user to more easily center their chair without hitting the walls) that would be a better practice.
Consider that urinals allow what you have noted for the splash panels.


----------

